
VidFall.com – Pay with your time, not your wallet - badgercapital
https://www.vidfall.com/
======
voltagex_
It looks like I accrued one point for watching one ad. Cool.

Now I try to reduce the price of an item: (First number is the points I need
to reduce by that amount)

50 ($0.01)

100 ($0.02)

500 ($0.10)

1000 ($0.20)

2500 ($0.50)

5000 ($1.00)

Do I need to watch fifty ads to reduce the price of an item by one cent?

~~~
teej
Watching the video gives you 1 point and reduces the price of the item you are
watching by $0.01.

------
knickle
Cynically brilliant. If this works, you've built a platform for the
consumption of product ads, in which you consume ads before buying into the
original ad.

It just might work. I hope it doesn't, for moral reasons.

~~~
tehwebguy
It won't, advertisers will eventually stop paying for impressions on this site
and ones like it.

That's my guess anyway.

------
jawns
This is an interesting variation on the penny auction sites that were en vogue
about 2-3 years ago, but you're "bidding" with your time rather than your
money.

Nevertheless, people quickly realized that penny auctions are a sucker's game
-- see
[http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/kimkomando/201...](http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/kimkomando/2011-05-13-komando-
penny-auctions_n.htm) \-- and I don't see why it's any different with VidFall.

But points for originality.

~~~
badgercapital
Thanks, yea we were definitely inspired by the penny auction sites. However,
we saw them as predatory. The nice thing about VidFall is you can't lose any
money. Just a fun way to get discounts on gift cards. Thanks for the feedback.

------
jaredsohn
Seems like a variant of swagbucks
([http://www.swagbucks.com/](http://www.swagbucks.com/)) except the discounts
you earn toward giftcards from watching videos gets pooled toward the one
person who decides to buy first.

------
Rinum
It's going to be crawling with bots soon if there isn't a captcha of some sort
in place.

~~~
badgercapital
We have security measures in place for suspicious activity! We have to protect
our advertisers.

------
lelandbatey
The fact that another user can take advantage of the low price before you
really kinda sucks. I don't think I'd ever use this.

EDIT 1 - Additionally, you can open multiple tabs with multiple videos muted
and to make the price drop faster.

EDIT 2 - These items can run out, which can really stink if you're waiting
around for the price to drop to the one you're looking for.

~~~
mike_herrera
That's the idea behind the classic dutch auction, my friend.

While I'm also unlikely to patiently pinch a few dollars, I find it mildly
interesting.

------
stevewillows
Not bad if you're already in the market for something. I just saved $10 on a
$25 gift card.

~~~
xur17
Do they get delivered by email instantly?

~~~
stevewillows
I just received it. It took just over a day. I may not be doing it right, but
i left the video on in a separate tab while I did other things. When it hit 1
remaining, I purchased. I'll definitely use it again if the service continues.

------
brokentone
Interesting that you can drag the progress bar in the ad to the end,
effectively skipping it.

The pricing is WAY off here.

As @voltagex_ noted, you must watch 50 ads to save $0.01, which is a CPM of
$0.2, whereas many video CPMs are in the $20 range. A markup of 10000% seems a
little extreme.

~~~
badgercapital
Hey, sorry for the confusion. Each video you watch decreases the price of the
item for sale. In addition to the price decrease, you get vidfall points.
These points are used at the 50 to .01 ratio. It is just an added bonus.
Something users get even if they don't make the purchase. Users can apply
these points at any time.

------
twodayslate
I'm in the top 10 and I have only watched one video. Awesome.

------
a5m0
what ad service is this using?

